# argument for not getting a cayman



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

The mk3 seems absurdly expensive. I was thinking towards a TTS but it is priced in Cayman territory.

Has anyone else had the same thought?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Some references here viewtopic.php?f=98&t=844585


----------



## CarlV6TT (Nov 26, 2012)

hooting_owl said:


> The mk3 seems absurdly expensive. I was thinking towards a TTS but it is priced in Cayman territory.
> 
> Has anyone else had the same thought?


I did but quickly changed my mind after a test drive. Where I live there's a Porsche specialist who I spoke to & got some warnings. One particularly one was of a grown man in tears at the bills when when it when one went wrong.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Assuming the OP is taking about a 981?

Carl agree about the 987. Warranty or IMS bearing upgrade would have to be factored in on mk1 cars


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Carlv6 - what was bad on the cayman test drive? Was aware that the mk1 has potential timebomb in the engine but audi have a stinky reputation for autoboxes, waterpumps, belt tensioners etc etc.
Disgusting spec on the TTS and agree entirely with the OP on the thread mentioned above. You can have the cayman in yellow at no extra cost....

Can only think that audi are moving the TT more upmarket and perhaps making room below in the range for a smaller 2-seater.


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

Audi wants the TT to move upmarket, but the transverse configuration holds it back - In my mind I perceive it as more of a hot hatch in terms of driving experience.


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Hi

I did test drive, spec up and seriously consider a Cayman S at just over £55k and was going to buy.

The direct model price comparison to the TTS is the standard Cayman, slower, less practical, more expensive servicing and options, also I would not like to have one for my daily driver 365 days a year.

The Cayman S was a very nice car but justify the cost over the TTS, around £13k.

Also I believe that it is 'soon' to be replaced by a turbo'd 4 cylinder....


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I considered the Cayman but found it a bit uninspiring. The Cayman S would be my choice, but my budget would not stretch that far.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

hooting_owl said:


> The mk3 seems absurdly expensive. I was thinking towards a TTS but it is priced in Cayman territory.
> 
> Has anyone else had the same thought?


Yes, and I did buy a Cayman.


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

Did you buy brand new ? 2.9?

Am seriously looking at a cayman also.. Superb residuals but you can also go nuts on options.. I specced up a couple fairly basic, solid red, manual, xenons, nav, 19 inch alloys think it came in about £43k..


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I personally don't think the mk3 drives well enough to justify the asking price and as such unless Audi offers some incentives in the future I won't be buying one preferring to have a well spec'd mk2 and bank some money. Only thing I find off putting with the mk2 is the rather dated interior.


----------



## CADF (May 15, 2012)

I changed my 2011 TTS for a new Cayman and have not been disappointed; true, you need to give it the beans to get results as it has less torque than the TTS but the sound of the flat 6 at 4000+ revs is great compensation. Further its handling is brilliant and, although the options are expensive, you can get what suits you.

I thought of waiting for the Mk III but I'm glad that I didn't. Apart from the stuff mentioned by others, the shape of that new dash reminds me of a Kia grill.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

The Porsche dealer is half a mile from Bristol Audi. Have yet to see a mk3 on the road so at least they are fairly exclusive offers. ..


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well if I'm not mistaken didn't one of the Audi designers leave to go work at Kia ?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

andyd said:


> Did you buy brand new ? 2.9?
> 
> Am seriously looking at a cayman also.. Superb residuals but you can also go nuts on options.. I specced up a couple fairly basic, solid red, manual, xenons, nav, 19 inch alloys think it came in about £43k..


Yep, but the new Cayman/Boxster now have a 2.7 Flat 6 boxer engine.

I've had fully loaded cars and basic cars. The truth is, most of the extras are rarely used and even more rarely needed. 
Go for a PDK if you want one, the residuals are such that it's effectively "free" on a PCP deal. PM me if you want a good contact at a dealer that will not mess you about and are very aggressive on their prices.

Seriously, I love the TT but the Porsche is on a different level.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

CADF said:


> I changed my 2011 TTS for a new Cayman and have not been disappointed; true, you need to give it the beans to get results as it has less torque than the TTS but the sound of the flat 6 at 4000+ revs is great compensation. Further its handling is brilliant and, although the options are expensive, you can get what suits you.
> 
> I thought of waiting for the Mk III but I'm glad that I didn't. Apart from the stuff mentioned by others, the shape of that new dash reminds me of a Kia grill.


The above comments are absolutely spot on, I could not agree more.


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

What did you go for ? Base car or cayman S ? Are you running yours as a daily car or something more weekend? This is the one thing that concerned me.. High mileage I guess would kill the residuals on a cayman, more so than a TT.. But I am considering keeping my TT tdi as a daily driver and buying something as depreciation proof as possible for the rest of the time..

Would be interesting to compare specs and prices compared to a TTS. I think the residuals were very good, something in excess of 50% after 3 years if I remember for a cayman.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

andyd said:


> What did you go for ? Base car or cayman S ? Are you running yours as a daily car or something more weekend? This is the one thing that concerned me.. High mileage I guess would kill the residuals on a cayman, more so than a TT.. But I am considering keeping my TT tdi as a daily driver and buying something as depreciation proof as possible for the rest of the time..
> 
> Would be interesting to compare specs and prices compared to a TTS. I think the residuals were very good, something in excess of 50% after 3 years if I remember for a cayman.


Mine is a 2.7 Cayman PDK. I don't do big miles, about 12000 per year, but I do have a 2nd car too. The Cayman is my main car for "warmer" weather and I have a new Fiat Panda to run around in when the weather gets worse, or I have to go somewhere a bit dodgy (We have offices in Birmingham and Coventry city centres which I have to go to from time to time) I expect to do 8000 miles in the Porsche and the rest in the Panda.

The Cayman list (per my spec) is circa £44k and the GFMV is near as damn £27k. But you'd get the same final value without around £2k of those extras (Seats/Wheels/tailpipe upgrades) The PDK costs about £2k but adds £2500 to the 3 year value, ie it's free!


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

hooting_owl said:


> The Porsche dealer is half a mile from Bristol Audi. Have yet to see a mk3 on the road so at least they are fairly exclusive offers. ..


Mine will be one of the first ones...It will arrive in a couple of weeks. Watch this space!


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

FinFerNan said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > The mk3 seems absurdly expensive. I was thinking towards a TTS but it is priced in Cayman territory.
> ...


What a beauty!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

bilajio said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > hooting_owl said:
> ...


I've never really been a fan of red but its fab on the Cayman.
Colchester Porsche had a red GTS... A thing of beauty.
Red or white I think if I take the plunge.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Good deals on the 2015 S4...proper 4wd and sports diff. Not as pretty I agree but a great machine.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Templar said:


> Good deals on the 2015 S4...proper 4wd and sports diff. Not as pretty I agree but a great machine.


how good are the deals ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

12 - 13% off on mine ordered Nov last year delivered 3rd Jan this year. Configured it on carwow.co.UK . Asked my local dealers to price match or I'd go with the offering dealer. Was even asked if I wanted it for Xmas even though initially I was told 3 months wait, I stated that it was first week of Jan and if not then keep it till March. A well spec'd S4 black edition, sports diff, Audi drive select plus other trimmings, total cost 36k good value considering its capability and the 4.9 0-60.


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

Pretty hefty deposit contribution on the S4 and A4, also A5 I guess.. Assume they are outgoing models to be replaced next year hence the incentive.

Just stuck one in the finance calculator and comes out at £283 a month for a black edition S4 compared to £388 for a 230ps Mk3 TT front wheel drive (not even quattro let alone TTS)

Compared to my TTS quote, same deposit the S4 black came out £265 a month v £410 for the TTS thanks to the £5k deposit contribution from Audi. OUCH.

I dont really need 4 doors but its an interesting thought..


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Took my S4 on the Swiss TTour earlier this year and proved to be a more than capable machine both on the autobahns and the twisties on Stelvio...total mileage in a week was 2.7K miles.
Had almost7k off the list price after doing some homework and presenting it to my local dealers. Food for thought no doubt.

P.s I do really like the look of the latest Cayman S at the right price come sale time.


----------



## andyd (May 27, 2007)

For those that are interested I specced up a Boxster and a Cayman this week and got PCP quotes from a dealer..

Residual values are not as strong as I thought, on paper at least although I suspect come trade in time etc they will be much better than on paper.

With £12500 deposit on both cars they came in at -

TTS S Tronic List £43,235 36 x £425, final payment £21,313

Boxster 2.7 PDK med spec List £43,048, 36 x 460, final payment £20,748
Cayman 2.7 PDK high spec List £49,000 36 x 540 final payment £25,593

Interesting the TTS GFV is better than the Boxster for similar list price. I think when you look at used values of the TTS and S3 etc they are strong especially with low mileage. Was kind of expecting the Porsche values on paper to be a bit stronger..


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

I am in the market for changing my car, my current car is 08 R8, the TTS is ridiculously priced and the TT I drove (not a TTS) did nothing for me at all, full stop, I think I would get as much pleasure from our Golf 7 GT TDI 2.0

And then I drove a Cayman GTS demo, not only would it (as Hammond said) run 4 rings around the TT it would then do the same to my R8 across country, the car is mind blowingly fast in the twisty stuff, only issue is a nice spec Cayman GTS is close to £70K...ouch!



FinFerNan said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > The mk3 seems absurdly expensive. I was thinking towards a TTS but it is priced in Cayman territory.
> ...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I must say the latest Cayman looks just right now, wasn't too keen on the previous generation.
As said by many on here now the mk3 TT just doesn't drive as good as it should do considering how much it costs and it's not exactly an all rounder.
Driven both the TT fwd and Quattro and really wanted to like it but it just didn't give me the fizz that I was hoping for.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Templar said:


> I must say the latest Cayman looks just right now, wasn't too keen on the previous generation.
> As said by many on here now the mk3 TT just doesn't drive as good as it should do considering how much it costs and it's not exactly an all rounder.
> Driven both the TT fwd and Quattro and really wanted to like it but it just didn't give me the fizz that I was hoping for.


My thoughts exactly, the previous Cayman to me never resolved though it tempted me. The latest Cayman is perfect IMO.
I've test driven the new TT, fwd, obviously a good car with plenty going for it. Better looking that I expected, efficient but clinical. I will drive a quattro when the the opportunity arises but I'm not expecting much more than extra spead and tech. It'll blow away a lot of owners and their passengers but for me the dash and interior as impressive as they are don't make up for the shortfall in the driving experience. The price worked for me on the 2 and I compromised, but not this time round I think.


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

RockKramer said:


> bilajio said:
> 
> 
> > FinFerNan said:
> ...


I adore the deep blue, looks amazing. Think White is nice when it's a one off... Red looks decadent when all polished and waxed


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I hear you re deep blue... My 4 previous cars were all dark blue and I'm kinda all blue'd out. I'm openminded though, ruling nothing in or out. First thing is a test drive but no rush yet.


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

I bought a 981 2.7 Cayman last year, I kept it for about 11 months and I lost just over 10% when I sold it in the summer. I had it on a 2 year PCP and at the time the 2 year GFV was set at 70%, I'm not sure if it is still the same. It was a PDK and had a few bits and pieces such as 20" alloys but was quite a basic spec. The residuals are excellent, even more so on PDK. New orders and stock cars are available with decent discounts, I got £2k off mine and they had just been launched, higher discounts are now achievable. Some Porsche dealers wont discount them, my local dealer in Newcastle wouldn't, but plenty will, this brings the price difference between the Cayman and TT down even further. You need to decide if you prefer a higher spec over a 6 cylinder 2.7 engine and amazing handling. Nothing wrong at all with the TT, I've owned three, but the Cayman is on a different level all together.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

lofty said:


> I bought a 981 2.7 Cayman last year, I kept it for about 11 months and I lost just over 10% when I sold it in the summer. I had it on a 2 year PCP and at the time the 2 year GFV was set at 70%, I'm not sure if it is still the same. It was a PDK and had a few bits and pieces such as 20" alloys but was quite a basic spec. The residuals are excellent, even more so on PDK. New orders and stock cars are available with decent discounts, I got £2k off mine and they had just been launched, higher discounts are now achievable. Some Porsche dealers wont discount them, my local dealer in Newcastle wouldn't, but plenty will, this brings the price difference between the Cayman and TT down even further. You need to decide if you prefer a higher spec over a 6 cylinder 2.7 engine and amazing handling. Nothing wrong at all with the TT, I've owned three, but the Cayman is on a different level all together.


I know it's more expensive but did you test drive the Cayman S, if so what did you think ?


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

Templar said:


> lofty said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a 981 2.7 Cayman last year, I kept it for about 11 months and I lost just over 10% when I sold it in the summer. I had it on a 2 year PCP and at the time the 2 year GFV was set at 70%, I'm not sure if it is still the same. It was a PDK and had a few bits and pieces such as 20" alloys but was quite a basic spec. The residuals are excellent, even more so on PDK. New orders and stock cars are available with decent discounts, I got £2k off mine and they had just been launched, higher discounts are now achievable. Some Porsche dealers wont discount them, my local dealer in Newcastle wouldn't, but plenty will, this brings the price difference between the Cayman and TT down even further. You need to decide if you prefer a higher spec over a 6 cylinder 2.7 engine and amazing handling. Nothing wrong at all with the TT, I've owned three, but the Cayman is on a different level all together.
> ...


I did drive the S, the dealer lent me a car for the day. I actually preferred the 2.7. The S is undoubtably faster and comes with slightly better spec as standard but I could see no reason to spend the extra.I suppose the S will be worth a good wedge more when you sell it so the difference isn't as big as it it first looks, but I thought the 2.7 was plenty fast enough for road use and felt a bit more nimble than the S, so I was more than happy with the smaller engine. It would have been a different story if the 2.7 was a 4 pot and the S a 6 cylinder as the difference would be much greater. If Porsche do bring out a 4 cylinder which the rumours seem to suggest they will, its going to be a huge blow to the TT.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

During a dull moment over Christmas I thought I'd have a quick look at the Porsche website to compare costs with the TTS. Wow, if you think Audi charge a lot for extras then this site will scare you half to death! The basic Cayman S with PDK returning 0-60 of 4.9sec is £50,705! This is a whopping £10k more that the TTS S-tronic! The slower standard Cayman is also more than the TTS with 0-60 mid 5's so I still think that it is in another price bracket to the TTS, albeit it does look to be a wonderful car. Maybe next time!


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

the tts is indeed faster on paper, in a straight line. and porsche do indeed charge a lot for options.

but the base cayman, whilst not a cheap car, makes the new TT look absurdly overpriced considering what it is made from.

on a day to day basis, either car would have more than enough performance to satisfy most normal people, and i suspect they are both as quick point-to-point.

servicing costs would be a different matter though. but you do get treated like royalty at the porsche dealer and they do actually have the ability to trace and resolve faults - something which VAG are unable to do unless the diagnostics have kindly logged the fault and provided a page reference in the repair manual. Porsche used to replace bits on a colleague's Boxster because they were 'looking tired' - all for free under the warranty. They even twigged that one of the heated washer jets was not heating even though they had not been told it was busted.

that said, a carefully used V8 Vantage is looking very tempting.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Although you have to pay for Porsche's third year's warranty as an "optional extra" :roll:


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

hooting_owl said:


> the tts is indeed faster on paper, in a straight line. and porsche do indeed charge a lot for options.
> 
> but the base cayman, whilst not a cheap car, makes the new TT look absurdly overpriced considering what it is made from.


If you also do a few searches on youtube you also find that a Cayman S will lap the (either EVO or Car) 'track' nearly 2 seconds faster than an Audi R8 V8, I really am on the verge of swapping the R8 for a Cayman GTS, when for the last 6 months I thought I would be going back to a TT after 3 years of the R8


----------

